# Simplicity III Probe



## feb001 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a pain doctor who has started using a Simplicity III probe and marking CPT 64622 on his superbill.  This uses a probe instead of needles.  Does anyone know the correct way to bill this?  Is there a CPT for this?
Thanks,
Fay


----------



## tcraig (Oct 15, 2008)

This is actually the correct code.  We have been using it for over a year now.  It is simply a cooled RF that uses the probe to get the needle to the nerve.  Hope this helps.


----------

